# Wanted: Rear Bumper Frame from a quantum Wagon



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine is literally rusted away to nothing.. (not lying) 

I believe it needs to be from a 86-88 wagon.

Im located in eastern Pa, but would potentially be willing to pay for shipping..
I dont mind rusty, as longs as it's still intact.. it'll get sandblasted either way.

While im at it, if anyone local-ish has a rust free hatch id be interested too....

Thanks :beer:

J


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I have one but im all the way in CA so the shipping would probably be a lot


----------

